# I Love Justice !!!



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Must be toast Jim. I can't see it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Me too, Jim....no sign of it


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Heck, I can't even see the toaster!









Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Since my original is gone, I'll just add it as a reply here:

Check out this story about a would be robber who met his match with the Perez family in Florida

Family Style Justice

I especially enjoyed this excerpt from the story:
"I smacked him, and he went silent," the Palm Springs Middle School sixth-grader said."

God bless you sweetie









ON EDIT:

Notice the little girl with her feet on the broken blue chair she whacked the guy with


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What a great story


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, that's better.

I agree....Two thumbs up







to the Perez family for sticking it to a would-be robber.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm sure Sheriff Joe would also give them a big thumbs up.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That is great stuff! Good for them!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

They should give them the key to the city!!!!

Gary


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Score 1 for the good guys!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Brave kids! Lucky dad


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

This is the best news story I have read in a long time. Why don't we hear this story on all the news stations? Great job, what a great family.

Wait till his cellmates hear that he got his a** kicked by a 4'9" middle aged women.

Score one for the good guys.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

"before he was lead away she gave him a final sock in the face." Oh man, that is funny.

Reverie


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to Palm Beach.. This is the area I work in here in Palm Beach county...seems as if South Florida is always in the news. At least this time the crook got what her deserves.

George


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Good for the kid
She should get a reward









Don


----------

